# Will A 722k Replaced With A 722k?



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I am still having trouble with my 722k. If I request a replacement, am I still at risk that they may send a 622? I only want a 722k, so this is critical for me since I have the over the air module installed in my current 722k.


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

Jim148 said:


> I am still having trouble with my 722k. If I request a replacement, am I still at risk that they may send a 622? I only want a 722k, so this is critical for me since I have the over the air module installed in my current 722k.


THey sent me a replacement 722k.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Chances are about 90+% that you'd get a 722k, but there's still a chance that you could get a 722. These days, other than rare exceptions, 622s are only being used to replace existing 622s. Most 622s that are being returned are dead and not worth fixing.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jim148 said:


> I am still having trouble with my 722k. If I request a replacement, am I still at risk that they may send a 622? I only want a 722k, so this is critical for me since I have the over the air module installed in my current 722k.


I've had two replacements over the past few years, and they've all been 722k's. Just do not accept anything but. You do how to move your OTA module yourself, BTW


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Jim148 said:


> I am still having trouble with my 722k. If I request a replacement, am I still at risk that they may send a 622? I only want a 722k, so this is critical for me since I have the over the air module installed in my current 722k.


We replace receivers with their same model (except when the receiver is obsolete). A 722k is replaced with a 722k. On an equipment upgrade, we wouldn't be able to guarantee one model over the other, but replacements will be the same model.

If you need help getting a replacement, send me a PM with your phone number or account number and I can get you taken care of.


----------

